# حركة المقذوفات .... مبسط



## م المصري (18 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
تعد حركة المقذوفات من الأمثلة الهامة على الحركة بعجلة ثابتة .
والمقذوف أو القذيفة هو كل جسم يسير في منحن تحت تأثير قوة الجاذبية الأرضية أي قوة وزنه وغالبا ما نهمل مقاومة الاحتكاك بالهواء أو حركة الرياح .







المقذوف :
هو أي جسم يتحرك بسرعة معينة و يخضع لتأثير قوة وزنه فقط.


ومن الأمثلة على هذه الحركة : 
حركة الرصاصة بعد انطلاقها من البندقية ، وحركة الصاروخ بعد نفاذ وقوده ، وحركة القذيفة بعد سقوطها من الطائرة ، وحركة قنبلة منطلقة من مدفع ، وحركة كرة السلة بعد أن يقذفها اللاعب نحو الهدف ، وكذلك حركة كرة القدم في الملعب بعد ركلها بمقدمة القدم ، وحركة كرة البيسبول ، وحركة ماء يندفع من نافورة أو من خرطوم ماء ، وغير ذلك ... .
وتعد حركة الجسم الساقط سقوطا حرا حالة خاصة من حالات حركة المقذوفات .


























​

عند إهمال مقاومة الهواء فإن القوة الوحيدة التي تؤثر على الجسم المقذوف هي قوة الجاذبية الأرضية أي وزن الجسم ، وهي تؤثر في الجسم رأسيا نحو مركز الأرض ( إلى أسفل) بينما لا يتأثر الجسم بأية قوى في الاتجاه الأفقي .
يكون اتجاه قوة الجاذبية الأرضية في حالة المقذوف إلى أسفل نحو مركز الأرض ، وهذه القوة تتناسب عكسيا مع مربع بعد الجسم عن مركز الأرض.

إن خصائص حركة المقذوف - كشكل المسار ( الطريق ) التي يسير عليها وأعلى نقطة ارتفاع يصل إليه والمدى الأفقي - تتحدد جميعا من مقدار واتجاه متجه السرعة الابتدائية التي يطلق بها بالاضافة إلى عجلة الجاذبية في مكان الاطلاق – عجلة الكوكب مثلا القمر أو المريخ -. 

زاوية القذف :
هي الزاوية المحصورة بين متجه السرعة الابتدائية ومحور السينات .

وعادة نختار نقطة القذف ، أو نقطة بدء حركة الجسم لتكون مركز الإحداثيات ( نقطة الأصل). 

السرعة الابتدائية للمقذوف :
هي السرعة التي ينطلق بها المقذوف .

تعتبر حركة المقذوف حركتان آنيتان باتجاهين متعامدين .
والمسار الذي يسلكه الجسم المقذوف يمثل الخط الواصل بين جميع نقاط المماس لمتجهات السرعات اللحظية عند كل نقطة .






فإذا قذف جسم بسرعة ابتدائية قدرها ع0 ، وبزاوية قذف قدرها



فإنه يمكن أن نحلل السرعة الابتدائية للمقذوف إلى مركبتبين جبريتين هما ع0س ، ع0ص .






أولاً: الحركة في الاتجاه الأفقي:-

وهي حركة بسرعة ثابتة لا تتغير ع س وذلك لعدم وجود قوى مؤثرة على الجسم ( محصلة القوى الأفقية تساوي صفر ) .
أي أن السرعة في الاتجاه الأفقي ثابتة في المقدار والاتجاه ولا تتأثر بالجاذبية الأرضية.

مما يدل على كون سرعة المقذوف على المحور السيني ثابتة المقدار ، هو أن القذيفة الساقطة من الطائرة نحو الأرض تظل حركتها دائما تحت الطائرة حتى تصطدم بالهدف وذلك بافتراض ثبات سرعة الطائرة وإهمال مقاومة الهواء وحركة الرياح.





وتسمى المسافة بين نقطة القذف والنقطة التي يلاقي فيها الجسم المستوى الأفقي الذي قذف منه المدى ، ويكون المدى الأفقي أكبر ما يمكن عندما تكون زاوية القذف تساوي 45 ْ .













المدى الأفقي : هو المسافة الأفقية بين نقطة القذف ونقطة الوصول إلى المستوى الأفقي المار بنقطة القذف.

ويمكن تمثيل علاقة السرعة الأفقية مع الزمن بيانيا :






ويتضح من الرسم أن ميل المنحنى يساوي صفر أي عجلة حركة الجسم تساوي صفر .

كما يمكن تمثيل الازاحة الأفقية مع الزمن بيانيا :






من الرسم يتضح أن ميل المنحنى يساوي مقدارا ثابتا ، وهو يساوي سرعة حركة الجسم الأفقية .

ثانياً: الحركة في الاتجاه الرأسي:-

وهي حركة معجلة بانتظام في الاتجاه الرأسي أي أن المقذوف يتحرك بسرعة متغيرة بانتظام ع ص تحت تأثير عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية ( ج ) ،وعلى هذا المحور فقط تنطبق معادلات الحركة الثلاث.

إن اتجاه المركبة الرأسية للسرعة يكون في النصف الأول من رحلة القذيفة إلى أعلى ، وبعكس قوة الجاذبية الأرضية ولذلك تتأثر بفعل قوة الجاذبية الأرضية ، وعندما تصل القذيفة إلى أعلى نقطة " أقصى ارتفاع " أ و " الذروة " تكون سرعتها الرأسية صفر ، في حين تبقى سرعتها الأفقية ثابتة .

أقصى ارتفاع ( ذروة المسار ) :
هو أعلى نقطة ( موضع ) يصل إليها المقذوف عن المستوى الأفقي المار بنقطة القذف ، وعندها تكون سرعته الرأسية تساوي صفر.

زمن صعود الجسم إلى أقصى ارتفاع = زمن هبوطه من أقصى ارتفاع
الزمن الكلي لتحليق الجسم = ضعف زمن الصعود = ضعف زمن الهبوط

يمكن تمثيل العلاقة البيانية بين السرعة الرأسية والزمن كالتالي :






كما يمكن تمثيل العلاقة بين المسافة والزمن كالتالي :






معادلات الحركة الرأسية :






يمكن حساب سرعة القذيفة عند أي لحظة من العلاقة التالية :






اما اتجاه القذيفة عند أية لحظة فيتحدد بالزاوية



التي يصنعها متجه السرعة مع الأفقي ، ويمكن إيجادها من العلاقة :






لاحظ إنه عند أية نقطة على مسار المقذوف فإن الزمن اللازم لقطع المركبة الأفقية للمسافة هو نفسه الزمن اللازم لقطع المركبة العمودية للمسافة .
فكل الأجسام الساقطة نحو الأرض تقطع مسافات متساوية خلال نفس الزمن ، وبغض النظر عن كتلتها ، مع إهمال مقاومة الهواء والاحتكاك وحركة الرياح ، كما أن جميع الأجسام تكتسب عجلة واحدة هي عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية ( ج ) وتتجه دائما نحو مركز الأرض .













الشكل التالي يبين رجلا مظلي يسقط نحو الأرض...
ما القوى المؤثرة في هذا الرجل؟
ما مقدار العجلة التي يسقط بها؟
ما مقدار الوزن الظاهري للرجل؟ هل يختلف عن وزنه الحقيقي؟






كما تستغرق الأجسام نفس الزمن للوصول إلى سطح الأرض سواء قذفت أفقيا أم رأسيا أي أن القذيفة تقطع نفس المسافة الرأسية التي تقطعها عندما تطلق أفقيا .






منقول
​


----------



## a_gamal (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
احنا درسناه فى الmecanices زمان


----------



## م المصري (19 ديسمبر 2007)

a_gamal قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير
> على هذا الموضوع الجميل
> احنا درسناه فى الmecanices زمان


 
اهلا اهلا اخي الكريم 

بالفعل درسناه زمان .... و لكن هذه المعلومات البسيطه يبني عليها علم المقذوفات و الصواريخ و غيرها من التطبيقات الطيرانية 

و يصبح بين الحين و الحين .... الحاجة ملحة للمرور عليها و تذكرها 

اشكرك و شرفتنا بالمرور 

​


----------



## ابوعبدالله المصرى (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*جميل*

والله جميل واحسن من ا.د / محمد سمير طوسون وكل سنةوانت طيب:75:


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (20 ديسمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله موضوع متميز وشرح مبسط وسهل


----------



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مرور كريم من ابو عبد الله و وليد سمير 
و لكما تحياتي


----------



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

و هذا فلاش تعليمي عن المقذوفات​ 
http://www.upscale.utoronto.ca/General....ile.swf
​


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*بسم الله 
ما شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله 
أحلي من كذه شرح مافي 
ماقصرت كفيت ووفيت 
باركـ الله فيكــــ*


----------



## م المصري (20 ديسمبر 2007)

وردة الجنة قال:


> *بسم الله *
> *ما شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله *
> *أحلي من كذه شرح مافي *
> *ماقصرت كفيت ووفيت *
> *باركـ الله فيكــــ*


 
مفاجئه ساره ... و مرور راااائع 

من مشرفتنا الفاضلة ... وردة الجنة 
مشرفة قسم الحاسب الالي 

فلها كل اعتزاز و تقدير 
​


----------



## م المصري (22 ديسمبر 2007)

المقذوفات المنحنية ( الأفقية )






دعنا ندرس حركة قذيفة المدفع مثلا كما في الشكل السابق ،والتي ستأخذ مسارا منحنيا وتنطلق بسرعة
ابتدائية ( ع0 ) وبزاوية قدرها ( هـ ) مع المستوى الأفقي ، سوف نلاحظ ما يلي : 
1- هذه الحركة تتركب من حركتين ( مركبتين ) : 
أ – حركة على المحور السيني ( أفقية ) وهي بسرعة ثابتة ( ع س ) ، لعدم وجود قوى مؤثرة على الجسم.
ب- حركة على المحور الصادي ( رأسية ) وهي بسرعة متغيرة تقل صعودا وتزداد نزولا ، حيث تعطى السرعة الأفقية والرأسية كالتالي : 






فعند كتابة معادلات الحركة ستكون كالتالي 
- على المحور السيني : 
تحسب السرعة من : 







وتحسب المسافة الأفقية من : 






- على المحور الصادي : 
تحسب السرعة والمسافة من : 







ونحسب السرعة النهائية من العلاقة التالية : 






أو : 







وبإمكاننا أن نحسب المدى مباشرة من العلاقة التالية : 







والمدى : هو أقصى ( أبعد ) مسافة أفقية يقطعها الجسم المقذوف عندما يصل إلى نفس مستوى إطلاقه.

كذلك يمكن حساب أقصى ارتفاع من العلاقة التالية :


----------



## zibara (4 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جداً مهم 
و قد احببته جداً منذ اوائل دروس الmequanique
لهذا مزجت بين البرمجة و الميكانيك 
و ابتكرت هذا البرنامج الذي يعطي القيم الرقمية للمقذوف من الطائرة:15:
اضغط هنا
ارجوا من المشرف م.مصري
وضعه في المشاركة الأولى
على كل حال البرنامج باللغتين الفرنسية و الانجليزية:12:
كما انني ابتكرت نسخة بالعربية سأضعها اذا وجدت طلب عليها
البرنامج ما زال يتطور حتى وصلت بحمد الله الى نسخة مهمة سأضعها حال جهوزها
و اطلب من الذين جربوا البرنامج ان يعطوني انطباعهم عنه 
و ان يصححوا لي اذا وجد اي خطأ لغوي :87:
تحياتي​


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ذكرتمونا بإيام الثانوية . . . .
. . . . بوركتم


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (5 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع متميز اخي المصري .... دائما موقعكم اذا صح التعبير متميز ايضا 
مشكورين جميعا .. فردا فردا خصوصا القائمين على الموقع ..وايضا اخونا لمهندس شيراد لما قدمة في المنتدى من خبرات وكعلومات وارشادات .


----------



## تاهو (8 نوفمبر 2008)

يعطيك الف عافية على هذه الموضوع الجميل


----------



## ميرو2010 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​دى أول مشاركة لى فى هذا الملتقى و يا ريت الأقى اجابه عن سؤالى
لو عندى قذيفة خارجه من مدفع و كل المعلومات اللى عندى وزن القذيفة و العجله الى بتخرج بيها من ماسورة المدفع ازاى اعرف سرعتها عند المخرج و المدى اللى هتوصله و بع زمن مقداره كام
أرجو الافادة و شكرأ​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته​
اولا : احب ان اشكر اخي الفاضل/ م مصري ,, علي كل هذا الجهد الملحوظ و هذا الشرح الممتع للغايه 

جزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك الكبير



ميرو2010 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​دى أول مشاركة لى فى هذا الملتقى و يا ريت الأقى اجابه عن سؤالى
> لو عندى قذيفة خارجه من مدفع و كل المعلومات اللى عندى وزن القذيفة و العجله الى بتخرج بيها من ماسورة المدفع ازاى اعرف سرعتها عند المخرج و المدى اللى هتوصله و بع زمن مقداره كام
> أرجو الافادة و شكرأ​



ثانيا : كنت اتمني الرد علي الاخت/ ميرو ,, و لكن سوالك هذا لكي نجيب عليه يجب الرجوع بالذاكره الي ما يقرب من 7 سنوات لكي اتذكر الدراسه النظريه و المعادلات التي تجيب عن سوالك ,, و لكني في الحقيقه لا استطيع , و عسي احد اخواني يكون لديه الاجابه

مشكوره علي المرور


----------



## Alinajeeb (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل والله جميل


----------



## 3adel (16 ديسمبر 2008)

La mecanique celeste الميكانيك السماوي : من أهم فروع الميكانيك في الفيزياء و هو شيق جدا
هذا العلم يهتم أساسا بحركة الكواكب السيارة في إطار الميكانيك التقليدي (مسلمات نيوتن) أو بتعبير أدق يدرس حركة الجسم ذاخل مجال تجاذبي.
و مبدأه بسيط ، ينطلق أساسا من تساوي شعاع المجال التجاذبي مع شعاع التسارع لكن معبر عنه في الإحداثيات القطبية (r , teta) 
و حل مسألة بين جسمين (02) بسيط جدا و يتوقف على حل المعادلة التفاضلية الخطية التالية:
مشتق درجة ثانية (U) + (U) = ثابت ، بحيث:
U= 1/r : مقلوب الإحداثي القطبي r
المتغير هو الزاوية teta الإحداثي القطبي الثاني
الثابت يتعلق بالشروط الإبتدائية و شكل الجسم مصدر الحقل التجاذبي

في حالة (الأرض-جسم) الجسم قد يكون القمر ، قمر صناعي ، صاروخ باليستيكي ..... تسمح المعادلة التفاضلية أعلاه بحل المسألة لكن بشروط ( إهمال مقاومة الهواء و افتراض الأرض ساكنة أي مرجع عطالي) و توجد عدة حلول تتوقف على الشروط الإبتدائية : سرعة الإطلاق ، زاوية الإطلاق و إرتفاع الإطلاق على سطح البحر.

الحلول هي عبارة عن قطوع مخروطية ( قطع ناقص أو قطع مكافئ أو دائرة أو قطع زائد) كما أنها تكون عبارة عن مستقيم في حالة زاوية الإطلاق عمودية تماما على سطح الأرض و منها نستنتج بسهولة السرعة الكونية التي تسمح للجسم بالإفلات على جاذبية الأرض.

في حالة إفتراض سطح الأرض مستوي بصغر مدى قذف الجسم بالنسبة لقطر الأرض ، و بإهمال القيم الصغيرة نخرج مباشرة للمسألة المشهورة : قطع مكافئ التي تدرس لطلبة الأقسام النهائية الثانوية في فصل الحركة - مادة الفيزياء.

أما في واقع الأمر لدى مهندسي الصواريخ و مهندسي الأقمار الصناعية ، فيأخدون بعين الإعتبار مقاومة الغلاف الجوي الأرضي و كذلك دوران الأرض على محورها و حركتها ضمن المجموعة الشمسية ، و تتحول المعادلة التفاضلية أعلاه إلى معادلة تفاضلية غير خطية و معقدة ، لكن حلها ممكن بواسطة السلاسل العددية و تقنيات الحساب الرقمي l'analyse numerique خصوصا الآن مع توفر حواسيب سريعة ، و كل تحسين في قيم سلسلة الحل العددية تؤدي إلى زيادة الدقة في حركة القمر الصناعي أو الصاروخ ، و هو ما يفعله بجدارة الأمريكان و الروس ... و تلك مسألة أخرى.

و في الختام ، عند دراسة حركة أكثر من جسمين في الميكانيك السماوي، تتعقد القضية أكثر ، و أبرز مثال هي المسألة (شمس-أرض-قمر) و معادلاتها معقدة جدا لكن ممكنة الحل ، و أشهر طريقة للحل هي استخدام سلاسل BESSEL و هي أساس حساب جداول حركة القمر و صناعة البرامج الإلكترونية الفلكية ، كما نستفيد نحن المسلمين منها في الحسابات الفلكية للأهلة و التأكد من حدوث الإقتران لبداية الأشهر القمرية ، كما أن منها يحسب وقت حدوث ظواهر الخسوف و الكسوف التي هي حالات خاصة من مواقع الشمس-الأرض-القمر .


----------



## ميكي5 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

سؤال : لماذا زمن التحليق يساوي ضعفي زمن الذروة


----------



## sniper1975 (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر ......جزاك الله كل خير .....مجهود رائع م.المصري


----------



## sara ahmed (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## dodom (27 نوفمبر 2010)

لو سمحتم إجابة المسألة .
مسألة في المقذوفات :
قذف جسم عن سطح الأرض بسرعة ع1 بحيث كان يصنع زاوية مقدارها(theta)
مع مستوى سطح الأرض ،إذا علمت أن سرعة الجسم لحظة بلوغه اقصى ارتفاع عن سطح الارض كانت 30 م/ث و الزمن الذي يحتاجه حتى يصل تلك الزاوية 3 ث اوجد ما يلي 
1)إرتفاع الجسم بعد مدي ثانية على انطلاقه
2)سرعة الجسم على إرتفاع 20 م أثناء الصعود 
وشكراً لكم على المساعدة


----------



## alhorani (29 نوفمبر 2010)

شرح جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## » zee « (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مـاشاءالله .. شرح الدرس ولا أروع..
شكراً لك أخي على المعلومات.
جزاك الله الف الف خير.
تقبل مروري :
زي


----------



## م. مكسيم العواد (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الموضوع مفيد و ممتع و جميل 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## م.ممدوح بسيوني (27 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخي على هذه المعلومات الجيدة
:77::77::77::77::77:​


----------



## محمد مصطفى عياد (8 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المفيد


----------

